# Comparing Dryers/Blowers



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

So I've decided I want/need a dryer/blower. I see recommendations for the K-9 III and the Metro 4HP. The K-9 has a much higher CFM, is this necessary? Will I notice I difference with just one dog and not using it all the time like a professional groomer?

I know I looked at this before too, but I have access to a high pressure compressor and have my own high pressure air tanks. I know there's a way to make use of this, just not sure what I'd need. The perfect setup for me would be something I could hook up to a scuba tank. Anyone have any ideas for a DIY dryer doing something like this?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I got the K-9 and use it just about every day. It blows away the dust, dander, any loose hair, and distributes the oil in the hair, and not only that, but deodorizes the dog as well.
If you have it, you might want to use it every day. And the fact that it is so strong makes quick work of it, so less noise time and a shorter session for the dog.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> I got the K-9 and use it just about every day. It blows away the dust, dander, any loose hair, and distributes the oil in the hair, and not only that, but deodorizes the dog as well.
> If you have it, you might want to use it every day. And the fact that it is so strong makes quick work of it, so less noise time and a shorter session for the dog.


But $400-$450? Is it really worth it when the other is under $200?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Metro has been around for many years and you can buy replacement parts for it and probably will be able to for a long time........ a consideration....but have never tried the other

No ideas for DIY - air compressors add their own oil - Scuba tanks have to be refilled


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> But $400-$450? Is it really worth it when the other is under $200?


Worth is in the eye of the purchaser. 
I have had this thing for a couple of years now. The cost per blowout is down to pennies and I have never had to do a thing to the blower. It also has two speeds.

To me, yes, it is worth $400.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I use the metro, paid around $160


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

The Metro is much more affordable, I'm just afraid after using the one at the pet store I go to I won't be happy with a less powerful one. I need to go today anyway, so I'm going to see what they use.

I still think I should be able to make something, I have the compressor to fill scuba tanks. I have a regulator to run air tools. I just need an adapter that puts out the right pressure and volume I guess. Everything I see has a small nozzle and the air is so focused. I'm looking for something larger.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

One thing on the air blowers (and metro also has an 8hp, 19 amp model which is close to the K9III)..........The commander pulls 12 amps at 4hp, the K9 III pulls 19amps

Check your circuit breakers. I think most household circuits these days are 20 amp circuit. And some older homes have 15 am circuits. You can't just upgrade the breakers either as it has to be sized to the house wiring.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> One thing on the air blowers (and metro also has an 8hp, 19 amp model which is close to the K9III)..........The commander pulls 12 amps at 4hp, the K9 III pulls 19amps
> 
> Check your circuit breakers. I think most household circuits these days are 20 amp circuit. And some older homes have 15 am circuits. You can't just upgrade the breakers either as it has to be sized to the house wiring.


Thanks. Didn't realize the draw these had.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Metro Air Force dryer, but not sure which one exactly. I've had it for almost 10 years...I have no complaints! I use it maybe 10-20x a year and it's great. I don't have much experience with other dryers though.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

I stopped by the place I use the blower at today to see what they had, I wanted to compare specs because if I get one and it's half as powerful I'm not going to like it. They keep it locked in a separate room and only the manager has keys, so I guess I'm holding off on ordering until I can catch the manager and see if he will let me know what it is.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I have the K9 III dryer. IMO was well worth it!


----------

